# I wish convert .wmv to 3gp



## lardy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have lots of .wmv files I want to put on my mobile phone. I want something to convert these files  to 3gp, anyone know of the best way with freeware to do this?
I have an iMac G4 v10.4.3.

Thanks


----------



## AeroQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,

This is just the kind of job you can do with SimpleMovieX.
There is a "Batch Export" option in File menu. Just drop your .wmv files in the table, choose the export format and press Convert.

Note : I'm the developer of this software. It is not required to pay a license to use it, so consider that I'm recommending a free solution.

Regards, BJ

http://www.aeroquartet.com/SimpleMovieX/SimpleMovieX3.0b.dmg


----------



## petesim (Dec 1, 2006)

hey aeroq
thanks, yr wonderful little program really works.... youre god sent!


----------



## Columbiari (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh I found my old post.. Cool 

I use handbrake


----------

